# Women are not as mentally alert as men



## Maireadhoey (Jul 25, 2011)

Brotherhoods spokesman in London in response to a question about the political role of women in Egypt


The Qur'an contains a story of a strong and good woman leader: Bilquis, the Queen of Sheeba. At the same time, women are not as mentally alert as men -- they cannot be, because they give birth to children, look after them, suffer monthly periods, and so on. All this takes the concentration of ten men. Their mental status is not constant and they can't have the same duties as a man.

Full article below

Talking with the Brotherhood | Transitions
http://transitions.foreignpolicy.com/posts/2012/01/27/talking_with_the_brot...


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

The requested page could not be found.


----------



## Maireadhoey (Jul 25, 2011)

Sorry, try this

Talking with the Brotherhood | Transitions


----------



## hyper_janice (Jan 13, 2012)

OH PLEASE! I can't believe that this type of statement was even made!:boxing:


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Maireadhoey said:


> At the same time, women are not as mentally alert as men -- they cannot be, because they give birth to children, look after them, suffer monthly periods, and so on.


WARNING: May be on the offensive side. If you're easily offended, stop reading.


Q: What bleeds for five days but doesn't die?
A: A woman.

I think "it" scares the neanderthals that walk among us.


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

Maireadhoey said:


> Brotherhoods spokesman in London


Says it all. I bet he'll soon be drinking tea with Moqtada Sadr.......:ranger:


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

O/K....now we have it. What amazing wisdom. Should mention it to my wife...She handles up to 5/6 situations all at the same time, whereas I can only deal with one at a time, so that makes her mentally inferior to me? Mnnnnn, not too sure I should mention this to her, one never knows what a mentally deficient woman can do to you.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Maireadhoey said:


> Brotherhoods spokesman in London in response to a question about the political role of women in Egypt
> 
> 
> The Qur'an contains a story of a strong and good woman leader: Bilquis, the Queen of Sheeba. At the same time, women are not as mentally alert as men -- they cannot be, because they give birth to children, look after them, suffer monthly periods, and so on. All this takes the concentration of ten men. Their mental status is not constant and they can't have the same duties as a man.
> ...




but yet we have the same concentration as 10 men... does this not mean that women are more alert? Does in my book.


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> but yet we have the same concentration as 10 men... does this not mean that women are more alert? Does in my book.


So obviously giving birth requires, no mental or physicle strength, that's why woman do it!!!


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

bat said:


> So obviously giving birth requires, no mental or physicle strength, that's why woman do it!!!


And of course men know this through , there experiences of giving birth , that's why they don't do it any more!!
Give me strength!!!


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

Maybe he was talking about PMS, when referring to the 'mental issues' us women have


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

ArabianNights said:


> Maybe he was talking about PMS, when referring to the 'mental issues' us women have


And by that you mean pssing men off syndrome 
LOL


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

bat said:


> And by that you mean pssing men off syndrome
> LOL


Sorry!! Just couldn't resist


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

bat said:


> And by that you mean pssing men off syndrome
> LOL


LOL yeah of course! Considering we have the mental strength of "10 men" during PMS - they of course must feel their ego is taking a thrashing. I mean, 10 men against 1 ..... 

Poor, poor man


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

I remember our first born arriving, and knowing that there was no way in hell I could survive that lot! If men had to give birth this would be a lonely empty planet occupied by animals only...


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Whitedesert said:


> I remember our first born arriving, and knowing that there was no way in hell I could survive that lot! If men had to give birth this would be a lonely empty planet occupied by animals only...


Lol....you don't have to tell us what we already know.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

hurghadapat said:


> Lol....you don't have to tell us what we already know.


I hadn't realised how OUTNUMBERED us guys are on here 

:yield: I say nothing :yield:


----------

